
All Leanpub's free ebooks - djug
https://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&site=&source=hp&q=allinurl:https:%2F%2Fleanpub.com+read&oq=allinurl:https:%2F%2Fleanpub.com+read&gs_l=hp.3...989.989.0.1710.1.1.0.0.0.0.153.153.0j1.1.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0.79SpLmygXRA&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.119745492,d.bGs&biw=1366&bih=667&dpr=1&ech=1&psi=65IUV4X5MMqS6ATRiJfwDQ.1460966125309.3&ei=65IUV4X5MMqS6ATRiJfwDQ&emsg=NCSR&noj=1
======
skyfantom
First link leads to "Understanding ECMAScript 6" with minimum price 19.99

~~~
djug
You can buy a PDF/Epub/Mobi version if you want, but the ebook content itself
is freely available in that page:

[https://leanpub.com/understandinges6/read](https://leanpub.com/understandinges6/read)
(just scroll down)

